# Beware Of Bad Information About Honda Snowblowers on You-Tube and Snowblower Forums.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There is so much bad/wrong info on some you-tube videos and internet small engine / snowblower forums it makes me pull out what little hair I have left.

It is very frustrating to see these people giving out just bad information. Sometimes dangerous.
Many times unnecessary procedures. Or terribly wrong diagnoses. 

To be fair I am not the most expert person. Have learned so much here, hundreds of hours of You-Tube watching 
and thousands of hours of actually experience working on hundreds of machines has given me "some" knowledge.
Maybe more than the average Joe.

It's just drives me crazy when some newbie makes a video projecting himself to be an "expert" and giving out poor information.

I won't name names but there are a couple You Tubers that have a pretty good following for small engine work that gives out downright wrong
advice on Honda's. They may know something about other small engines or other equipment but are way off base when speaking about
the Honda snowblower.

I don't take anyone's word as gospel. I research, watch a ton of videos from other people , do my homework and then learn from actual experience 
until I find the right answer.

YES , I have been wrong several times and like being corrected. If I'm wrong I will admit it.
If someone asks me a question and I don't know I will say I don't know and don't try to bluff.

here I will refer questions to a member I think will know the answer.

Elsewhere, I try to help out as much as possible.

There are some EXCELLENT You Tubers of course like donyboy73, taryl, steve's saloon, musti1 , and many others. For Honda I like the videos 
that the Honda corporation themselves post on you tube. Go to the source for the best info.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

there are all sorts of wrong or incorrect video's all over youtube. best to just give them the thumbs down so they are less likely to be seen and move on. i know i do this to most of the video's that are useless when i am searching for something in particular. there are a lot of useless video's on you tube from people who don't know what they are doing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*And people wonder why I call it. Your an idiot tube.*


----------



## Brojira (4 mo ago)

I get a laugh out of terrible technique or lack of maintenance- and then they blame the snowblower.


----------



## 97NSX (Dec 19, 2021)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *And people wonder why I call it. Your an idiot tube.*





UNDERTAKER said:


> *And people wonder why I call it. Your an idiot tube.*





UNDERTAKER said:


> *And people wonder why I call it. Your an idiot tube.*


Yes there a lot of bad info on webb , I just repaired a no start condition on a Toro 8/26 power max for my friend , he told me had no spark but would fire on ether . This person is an electrician and he used a Vol Con tester for high voltage which also has a continuty light in it , when he disconnected the two wires from kill switch he had continuity to ground on both wires . I told the coils not bad , let me fix the blower and then ill explain. I cleaned the main jet and blower fired right up, told him I knew it wasn't spark because it ran on ether . Now for the Webb problem , he showed me three videos on how to check a B/S ignition , great but all they where checking was the secondary side of the coil, I assume they don't know how to check the primary side or the triggering coil . I showed him why he picked up continuity on the kill wire from the coil terminal which was actually 1.5 ohms from the primary coil to ground with my Fluke meter . Sorry for lengthy post but it really aggravates when i see this stuff , for 10 years I was a senior advisor on the IATN (international automotive technician network ) ,you have to be careful with the webb .
















y


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

There are a lot of great videos on You Tube. You just have to weed thru the garbage.
Actually this forum is probably the best place for Honda snowblower info. members here would post links of the best videos for specific Honda questions.

tabora's sticky at top of Honda forums
The Honda Snow Blower Repository is the master class of Honda snowblower info on the www net. All the sticky's here on Honda's are invaluable.


----------



## Ballroomblitz (Nov 20, 2015)

Unfortunately anyone reading this post already has access to some very knowledgeable individuals/posters to ask and receive accurate responses, the ones who are dropping by Youtube will continue to do so and may or may not get proper information depending on what they watch.

As you mention some wonderfully knowledgeable youtuber's out there such as donboy73, however always better to ask right here in this snowblower forum as you can share pics and video's of the issue, get direct feedback with discussions/solutions from people who have serviced machines for decades...use donboy73 as generic information as his video's are well put together.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

If you won’t name names, can you at least give some examples of misinformation so we can weed out the bad stuff?

the First 3 YouTube Chanel’s you mention are already on my list. 

maybe we could have a list of trusted YouTube channels?

I can’t find the Honda Chanel but I know the videos you refer to….. silent video, the hands in the video emphasize what’s to be done.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Not just Honda Snowblowers but be aware of bad information on any brand of blowers, as well as everything else ....

P.T. Barnum summed it up many years ago ..... "there's one born every minute"


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Nan_wpg said:


> If you won’t name names, can you at least give some examples of misinformation so we can weed out the bad stuff?
> 
> the First 3 YouTube Chanel’s you mention are already on my list.
> 
> ...


There is a thread here somewhere where we discussed the best small engine you tube videos. Maybe the search function will help.

Just trying to give people a heads up so they dont 
have to learn the hard way.

And this is just what I have learned from hundreds of hours of viewing
and thousands of hours of experience.

please deposit $50 into my pp account for this half assed advice.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> There is a thread here somewhere where we discussed the best small engine you tube videos. Maybe the search function will help.
> 
> Just trying to give people a heads up so they dont
> have to learn the hard way.
> ...


I’ll search.
I still think it’d be helpful of an example or two of bad advise on Honda snowblowers so that when we come across it we know if it’s a good Chanel or not.

most of the good ones are pretty evident. I think donyboy is one of the first. Before YouTube was a thing


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

A search of “YouTube”, “YouTube Chanel”, and “YouTube Chanel recommendation” didn’t turn up a thread of recommended YouTube Chanel’s?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Nan_wpg said:


> I’ll search.
> I still think it’d be helpful of an example or two of bad advise on Honda snowblowers so that when we come across it we know if it’s a good Chanel or not.
> 
> most of the good ones are pretty evident. I think donyboy is one of the first. Before YouTube was a thing


[A stunning rendition of Unforgettable. Y.R.]

see you later alligator.


----------



## distrbd (Dec 8, 2021)

I am glad you guys like the same trusted you tubers as I do, I recently bought a manually operated Temco lug crimper and although I had never used one before I had a pretty good idea how to use it using common sense (3-4 heavy blow of a hammer on the copper lug would do it) but out of curiosity I went on you tube to see what others say about this tried and true crimper, there was a self appointed "expert" claiming the tool is garbage because it should crimp a (heavy wall copper) lug with* one *single blow and since it took him more than one blow, then the tool is not worth anything, then he went on encouraging his viewers to buy a more expensive crimping tool which he was obviously peddling for, to get the job done "properly"
Sorry it wasn't about Honda but that was just an example of BS on you tube.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> [A stunning rendition of Unforgettable]
> 
> see you later alligator.


explain??


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Just keep the hits above the belt please. 😁🍻


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

...and unfortunate is right... it seems as though Tiktok/YT/other misinformation and delusion is becoming the new "common knowledge".

We attained that (and some common sense) by getting our hands dirty and a couple of good whacks upside the head. 💢💢


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Just keep the hits above the belt please. 😁🍻


hope that’s not directed to me?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> hope that’s not directed to me?


Calm down eh... I didn't quote your post did I. Just a reminder to all to keep it legal. 👍


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Calm down eh... I didn't quote your post did I. Just a reminder to all to keep it legal. 👍


”eh”? Are you a Canadian?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Nan_wpg said:


> ”eh”? Are you a Canadian?


Consider this your warning. Eh?

SBF, Rule #9:

9. Conduct contrary to the intent of the friendliest snowblower forum on the Internet will not be tolerated. This includes, but is not limited to:
-Pointless arguments
-Hijacking of posts
-Calling another member out publicly when it serves no purpose
-Rebuking or ignoring the administrative and moderation staff of the forum
-Creating or partaking in any hostile exchange which creates tension or anxiety.
Final decision as to a post or series of posts having a negative impact on the community at SnowBlowerForum.com rests with the staff of SnowBlowerForum.com.


----------



## Nan_wpg (Jan 15, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Consider this your warning. Eh?
> 
> SBF, Rule #9:
> 
> ...


can you Explain?

you used the term “eh”. That is very much a Canadian slang term. That’s why I asked tongue in cheek if you were Canadian. (I am)

why am I being warned?

my comment,wasn’t intended as an insult.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Things just seem to be getting a little out of hand in here and I don't like to be badgered, nor is badgering of members allowed.

Maybe let it rest? Sometimes things can be easily misinterpreted via forum posts so if I was mistaken then kindly forgive me.

And no... I'm not Canadian. But this hoser like, saw Strange Brew man. 🍻

Closed until morning, tomorrow's another day... steady as she goes.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

I slept on it... maybe it's best to let this sleeping dog lie.

Regards,


----------

